# Wechsel auf Linux



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (19. April 2012)

Halli hallo liebe Community,
ich besitze zur Zeit Win7 und spiele mit dem Gedanken auf Linux zu wechseln, um mal was anderes zu testen. Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr mit Linux gemacht? Gibt es Probleme mit Software (z.B. Treiber, Spiele, Steam, etc.) und Hardware (z.b. Graka, WLAN-Karte, etc.)? Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten und Unterstützung.

MfG


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. April 2012)

Naja, wenn du Hauptsächlich Spiele spielst ist Win7 das beste was es gibt, und auf Linux wirst du sicher nicht Glücklich (in bezug aufs spielen).


----------



## coroc (19. April 2012)

Für linux gibt es auch grafiktreiber usw.
wie gesagt es gibt Package Manger mit 50.000 Progs , aber gute Spiele sind so gut wie nicht da.
Hast du schon ein Linux im Auge?


----------



## derP4computer (19. April 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> .... und Hardware (z.b. Graka, *WLAN-Karte*, etc.)? Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten und Unterstützung.
> MfG


 Installiere dir mal ein Linux auf USB Stick und boote den Rechner damit, dann siehst du wie geil das ist.
WLAN sofort da, brauchst nur den Key eingeben und den Browser öffnen.


----------



## minti (19. April 2012)

Ich nutze beides. Da das spielen unter Linux sehr schwierig ist, möchte ich nicht auf Windows 7 verzichten. Wenn du es nur mal "testen" möchtest, warum installierst du dir nicht etwas wie Virtual Box und virtualisierst das ganze?  Wenn du spielen möchtest empfehle ich dir auf keinen Fall nur eine Linux Distribution zu nutzen. Bei einigen Spielen ist das über wine möglich aber das bringt viele Probleme mit. Unteranderem läuft es oft nicht stabil, bringt viel Arbeit mit sich und nach einem Update kannst du in der Regel neu anfangen. Aber es gibt auch Spiele wo es ziemlich gut funktionieren soll (Aion).
Für was für eine Distribution interessierst du dich?


----------



## coroc (19. April 2012)

Bzw. Welche Hardware?
Kubuntu wird nicht auf einem Steinalt-PC laufen,
zumindest so dass es Spass macht


----------



## Mashed (19. April 2012)

Fürs Spielen kommst du, mit Ausnahmen, im Moment leider nicht um den bekannten Game-Loader von Microsoft herum. Treiber für Standard-Hardware sind vorhanden, was die Grafik angeht würde ich zu NVidia raten, der Linux-Support ist laut meinen Erfahrungen einwandfrei. Für WLAN-Chips gibt es nicht immer einen vorinstallierten Treiber, den musst du, falls vorhanden, oft vom Hersteller holen.
Für Windows-Programme brauchst du wine, oder cedega(kommerzielle Wine-Abwandlung auf Spiele ausgerichtet, kann aber auch nicht alles). Steam läuft. Für sonstige Programme schau am besten in appdb.winehq.org, fa bekommst du mehr Informationen, welche Programme laufen und welche nicht.

Ich würde daher zu einem Dual-Boot-System raten. Für Zocken von Spielen, die unter Linux nicht laufen, nimmst du Windows. Für den Rest Linux, finde ich persönlich zum Arbeiten auch viel angenehmer.


----------



## coroc (19. April 2012)

Ich habs genauso, läuft super;
auch ne NVidia. Graka treiber laufen gibts;
W-Lan läuft bei Lubuntu ohne Probs


----------



## arcDaniel (19. April 2012)

Also ich nutze ebenfalls beides, für den Alltag Linux, fürs Spielen leider und notgedrungen Windows

Linux hat eine menge Vorteile, aber ganz klar den Nachteil, dass man sich erst mal vernünftig einarbeiten muss ehe man das System zu schätzen weiss. Will hier sofort warnen, wenn du einfach ne Live-CD/USB testest und es klappt nicht alles auf anhieb, oder nach der ersten festen installation treten Probleme auf... geben sich viele geschlagen und dann ist Linux einfach nur noch Schrott.

Wer sich ernsthaft mit Linux beschäftigt wird nie wieder was anderes wollen!!

Zu den Treiber:
Linux bringt von Grund auf mehr Treiber mit als Windows und du musst selten etwas nachinstallieren (GPU Treiber ausgenommen, darüber aber später mehr). Linux tut sich aber mit manchen Wifi-Adaptern noch immer schwer, selbst hatte ich aber noch nie Probleme mein internet zum laufen zu bringen. Wo's heikler wird ist mit Printer und so.... Grundsätzlich funktionieren die HP Printer sehr gut.

Jetzt zu den Grafikkarten:
Wird die Grafikkarte nicht richtig unterstüzt wird man mit einem Schrwarzen Bildschirm belohnt, ganz schön blöde, denn Treiber installieren ohne was zu sehen... Nun gut mit AMD hat man den Vorteil dass die Opensource Grfiktreiber welche in Linux integriert sind, gut genug funktionieren und die Treiber von AMD selbst nach zu installieren. Leider sind die Linux AMD Treiber nicht das Gelbe und machen teils Probleme.
Dank hier an Sebastian Siebert welcher sehr tätig ist, damit die AMD Treiber sauber unter openSUSE laufen, und indirekt werden die AMD treiber durch seine Hilfe laufend verbessert, was auch anderen Distros hilft.

Mit ner Nvidia Karte, was im moment auch bei mir der Fall ist, wurde ich mit dem Genanten Schwarzen Bildschirm bei der installtion von Ubuntu 12.04 bestraft, hier bekommt man das ganze aber durch einen kleinen Trick zum laufen und Ubuntu läuft nun besser denn je bei mir. Die Nvidia Treiber sind klasse, und ich habe sogar das Gefühl dass Nvidia schneller mit dem Beseitigen von fehlern ist als bei den Windows Treibern.

Welche Distros würde ich nun empfehlen? Ganz klar Ubuntu 12.04, kommt zwar erst ende des Monats Offizel raus, aber die Daily-Live kann man jetzt schon nutzen. Die Version ist Feature freeze, heisst biss auch fehlerbehebungen welche sich im unkritischen bereich bewegen, wie Übersetzungsfehler.... werden noch ausgemerzt, was den Produktiven Einsatz aber nicht einschränkt. (und die Updates kommen ja alle  )

openSUSE ist ne alternative, allerdings würde ich die eher vorschlagen, wenn man schon ein bisschen Erfahrung gesammelt hat. openSUSE gewisse vorteile gegenüber Ubuntu (hier sei Tumbleweed erwähnt), ist aber bei weitem nicht so Anfängerfreundlich.

Will aber noch erwähnen, auch wenn Ubuntu oft als Anfänger-Linux angeprangert wird, so lässt sich auch Ubuntu ganz stark den eigenen Bedürfnissen anpassen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (19. April 2012)

Ollte ich mir Linux zulegen, würde ich Ubuntu in Betracht ziehen. Das dass mit dem Spielen so problematisch ist, ist natürlich nicht so doll, aber eine Virtual Box wäre schon eine alternative.


----------



## Jimini (19. April 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Ollte ich mir Linux zulegen, würde ich Ubuntu in Betracht ziehen. Das dass mit dem Spielen so problematisch ist, ist natürlich nicht so doll, aber eine Virtual Box wäre schon eine alternative.


 Spielen in einer VM kannst du bei halbwegs aktuellen Spielen aber knicken, da eine VM _immer_ schlechter läuft als ein natives System. Ein Dualbootsystem wäre also definitiv die bessere Wahl.

MfG Jimini


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (19. April 2012)

längerfristig könnteste dann mal in den Thread hier gucken http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/linux-und-sonstige-betriebssysteme/108786-xen-und-3d.html, aber erstmal ist dual boot wohl das sinnvollste.


----------



## Jimini (19. April 2012)

hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> längerfristig könnteste dann mal in den Thread hier gucken http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/linux-und-sonstige-betriebssysteme/108786-xen-und-3d.html, aber erstmal ist dual boot wohl das sinnvollste.


 Virtualisierung macht fürs Spielen nur Sinn, wenn man nicht den Fokus auf Spiele legt. Wenn einem Spiele wichtig sind, kommt man nicht um eine native Windows-Installation herum.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bauer87 (19. April 2012)

Mit Xen und 3D kann man auf nen echten Dualboot durchaus verzichten. Allerdings hat ein Dualboot auch Vorteile – zum Beispiel, dass man keine Hardware doppelt braucht. Ansonsten: Wenn ein Rechner vorhanden ist: Einfach von USB ausprobieren. Wenn einer angeschafft werden soll, am besten vorher z.B. hier nachfragen, ob es irgendwelche kritischen Komponenten gibt. Der Hardware-Support von Linux ist zwar besser als der von Windows, dennoch ist halt nicht jede Hardware mit jedem Betriebssystem kompatibel. Und da die meisten gewohnt sind Hardware für Windows kaufen, kommt es dann mit Linux eher zu Problemen.

Anmerkung zur Sache mit den Grafikkarten: Wenn man unter Linux eh nicht spielen will, sind AMD-Karten mit dem freien Treiber echt super. Nvidia ist vor allem im Zusammenspiel mit Wine (also, um Windows-Spiele unter Linux zu spielen) besser.

Zusammengefasst: Linux zum Arbeiten ist toll, da kann man echt gut wechseln. Wenn ich an nem Windows-Rechner sitze, vermisse ich alle möglichen Funktionen. Aber wenn du nicht auf Indy-Games stehst, ist Windows zum Spielen besser geeignet. Daher halten sich auch viele Linux-Nutzer ein „Wintendo“ (oder sind eh schon lange wegen nervigem Onlinezwang auf Konsolen gewechselt).


----------



## onslaught (20. April 2012)

Hi, möchte mich als Trittbrettfahrer mal anhängen 

Nachdem ich gestern das erste mal Ubuntu benutzt hab um meine Rechner zu scannen bin ich begeistert und neugierig auf mehr von diesem BS. Ich nutz sonst noch XP und würde gerne Linux parallel nutzen. Wie geht das mit Dualboot und vor allem Grafikprogramme wie Corel usw, sind die kompatibel ? Als Office könnt ich ja OO nehmen.
Sorry für die noob-Fragen, aber hab mich halt nie dafür interessiert


----------



## Jimini (20. April 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Wie geht das mit Dualboot und vor allem Grafikprogramme wie Corel usw, sind die kompatibel ? Als Office könnt ich ja OO nehmen.
> Sorry für die noob-Fragen, aber hab mich halt nie dafür interessiert


Du kannst mal schauen, ob CorelDraw mittels Wine oder PlayOnLinux zum Laufen zu bewegen ist. Es gibt allerdings auch gute Grafikprogramme für Linux: Inkscape, Open Office Draw, Gimp, um nur einige zu nennen.
 Das Einrichten eines Dualboot-Systems hat bei mir bislang immer mit den Anweisungen des *buntu-Setups gut funktioniert. Dennoch solltest du, um sicherzugehen, vorher ein Backup anlegen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## onslaught (20. April 2012)

Hoppla, danke für die schnelle Antwort 

Jep das OO-Draw nutz ich jetzt schon zum Teil 

Das Dualboot ist Bestandteil des Linux BS's ? das ist super. Dannkönnt ich das praktisch auf z.B. Laufwerk D installieren, und beim PC einschalten meldet sich ein Bootloader ?
Das mit dem Backup werd ich mir sparen meine XP-Installation ist 5 Jahre alt.
Aber stabil und nach neuesten Infos 100% Malwarefrei


----------



## Jimini (20. April 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Das Dualboot ist Bestandteil des Linux BS's ? das ist super. Dannkönnt ich das praktisch auf z.B. Laufwerk D installieren, und beim PC einschalten meldet sich ein Bootloader ?


 Dualboot ist kein Programm oder sowas in der Art, das Ubuntu-Setup legt dann einfach einen neuen Bootloader und darin eine Option für Windows an. So hast du beim Rechnerstart ein kleines Auswahlmenü, wo du zwischen den Betriebssystemen wählen kannst. Das Setup bringt meines Wissens auch die Möglichkeit mit, eine bestehende Partition zu verkleinern, so dass du eine neue für Linux anlegen kannst.

MfG Jimini


----------



## arcDaniel (20. April 2012)

Du hast ja ein Windows, also würde ich mich nicht mit solchem gespiele wie Wine... beschäftien, jedenfalls nicht als Anfänger (ist nicht schlecht gemeint). Wine ist eher eine Notlösung, als einen Windows ersatz.

DualBoot ist einfach die Beste Lösung, für die Installation von Linux brauchst du nur freien Speicherplatz (Ubuntu Installation kümmerst sich ziemlich gut um dieses Problem). Linux kannst du nicht einfach aud D: installieren. Linux hat sein eigenes Filesystem, meist ext4 und auch keine Laufwerksbuchstaben... Unter Linux kannst du aber auf deine Windows Laufwerke zugreifen, anders rum ist komplizierter.

Hier mal sehr kurz meine Konfig: (2x 500gb HDD)
C: --> zirka 460gb gross und für Windows zuständig, habe C: relativ gross gelassen, das die Spieleinstallationen doch ne menge Platz verschlingen
/ --> zirka 32gb für Ubuntu, reicht vollkommen, da ich meine Daten auf meinen D: Laufwerk (welches in Ubuntu als Work-HDD läuft) auslagere
D: --> Voller Speicherplatz also 500gb, damit ich über Windows und Linux auf meine Daten zugriff habe

Ich selbst habe mir schon überlegt D: nicht auch mit einem Linux Filesystem umzuwandeln, da ich unter Windows, eher selten auf meine Daten zugreiffen muss und auch hierfür gibt es notlösungen...

Wenn du jetzt schon teil OO --> OpenOffice nutzt, wird du nur feststellen, dass das jetzt LibreOffice heisst. Durch Entwicklungsinterne Ereignisse, haben sich die meisten OpenOffice Entwickler abgespalten und entwickeln nun LibreOffice (gibt es auch für Windows), LibreOffice wird von fast jeder Disto, als Standart angeboten. OpenOffice existiert noch, die Zukunft liegt aber im moment bei LibreOffice. Die Ganze Libre/Open Office Geschichte, kannst du bei Wikipedia nachlesen, würde hier nun etwas zu weit führen.

Wenn dir Foto Programme wichtig sind, im moment sieht es akzeptabel aber nicht wirklich gut in Linux aus, muss man leider sagen.
Gimp ist für mich nicht sonderlich übersichtlich, was sich aber mit dem kommenden Gimp 2.8 stark verbessern soll (leider wird der Release immer wieder verschoben...)
Pinta ist eine Kopie von Paint.net, und funktioniert gut, man merkt aber dass noch eine menge Verbesserungsspielraum vorhanden ist...

Wer sich für die OpenSource Welt interessiert muss mit einem Fakt leben:
Ein Programm wird erstellt, wenns komplexer wird, fehlt meist die Man-Power um das Projekt weiter voran zu treiben und dann kommt meist ein neues Projekt was alles besser machen will. Dies gelingt Anfangs meist sehr gut, wenns dann aber wieder um die Detailverbesserungen geht, kommt das Projekt wieder ins Stocken... Es kann aber auch vorkommen dass ein Projekt, erst nach 2 Jahren mal wieder ein Update bekommt und dann wieder ganz oben auf der Beliebtheitsliste steht... 
Hört sich jetzt vielleicht etwas Abschreckend an, ist es aber nicht, da die Grossen Programme wie LibreOffice, welche im Produktiven Einsatz sind und wo Firmen auch für Support an Verteiberfirmen wie RedHat, SUSE, Canonicl... zahlen, werden die Projekte dementsprechend gepflegt und unterstützt.

Hier sei gesagt, dass Linux zwar nix kostet, wenn ein Linux aber Produktiv in einer Firma eingesetzt wird, ein standfester Support gewährleistet sein muss, und hier gibt es Firmen welche ganz schön viel Geld damit verdienen...

Genug mit dem gerede, wenn du noch fragen hast, kein Problem  die Linux Welt hat eine sehr Freundliche Community


----------



## minti (20. April 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Spielen in einer VM kannst du bei halbwegs aktuellen Spielen aber knicken, da eine VM _immer_ schlechter läuft als ein natives System. Ein Dualbootsystem wäre also definitiv die bessere Wahl.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Ich glaube er meint gar nicht das Spielen. Hatte ihm ja empfohlen, dass er es mal in einer Virtual Box installieren soll (Ubuntu oder die Distri für die er sich entscheidet). Dort kann er gut rum probieren und testen was er ja ursprünglich vor hatte.


----------



## onslaught (20. April 2012)

@arcDaniel

Danke für deine Ausführungen 
Win will ich ja nebenher behalten, für Games und halt auch Grafik. Office 2003 werd ich aber delizensieren und in der Familie anderweitig verwenden. Mit dem Linux will ich jetzt nur mal arbeiten daß ich das mal richtig kennen lerne für einen späteren Totalumstieg wenn ich gar kein Bock mehr habe zum zocken
Mit Linux meinte ich Eigentlich Ubuntu, die Scanner DVD basierte auf 11.10 und die hat mir gut gefallen, auch weil sie problemlos auch auf dem Laptop lief.
Meine Win Sys.Partition hab ich klein gehalten und die meißten Progs, Games und Eigene Dateien liegen auf D, wo noch so rd. 130 GB frei sind.
Da wollte ich dann mit dem Ubuntu Installer eine Partition abspalten, müsste doch so gehen oder hab ich einen Denkfehler ?
Woher könnt ich Eigentlich Ubuntu, oder würde man eine andere Distribution empfehlen, beziehen ? Würde es mir auch als DVD kaufen.


----------



## Jimini (20. April 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Da wollte ich dann mit dem Ubuntu Installer eine Partition abspalten, müsste doch so gehen oder hab ich einen Denkfehler?


Das sollte so funnktionieren, ja.


> Woher könnt ich Eigentlich Ubuntu, oder würde man eine andere Distribution empfehlen, beziehen ? Würde es mir auch als DVD kaufen.


 Download | Ubuntu - dort ist auch das Setup erklärt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## onslaught (20. April 2012)

Mille Grazie, das sieht hervorragend aus


----------



## arcDaniel (20. April 2012)

hier noch ein Link zu den Daily-Live

Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) Daily Build

Wie gesagt, hier kannst du auch die Iso laden, ehe jetzt jemand mekert Beta und so.... Ubuntu 12.04 ist fertig, und die Fehler welche noch gefixt werden bis zum release sind kleinigkeiten (wie Übersetzungfehler...) und die werden auch mit dem normalen Update gefixt !

Natürlich wenn die Entwicklung an 12.10 anfängt, ist der Link nicht mehr so zu empfehlen, im September allerdings wiederum schon 


Hoffe du hast bereits bemerkt wie die Versionsbezeichnung von Ubuntu funktioniert, 12 --> Jahr 2012 / .04 Monat April, somit kommt 12.10 wann? genau Oktober 2012 

Ich beharre etwas drauf, dir die Version 12.04 auf zu schwatzen, da es sich um eine LTS (Long Term Support) handelt und diese glaube sind 5 Jahre gepflegt wird, somit wenn du zufrieden bist nicht bei 12.10 unbedingt umzusteigen brauchst, wenn du zufrieden bist  Zudem sind resp. sollen die LTS Versionen stabiler sein, bei den nicht LTS Versionen wird mehr herum experimentiert was zwar mehr features mit bringt, aber auch mehr Probleme verursachen kann.

Hier noch ein paar Links damit du gut informiert bleibst:
http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
http://www.webupd8.org/
http://distrowatch.com/
http://www.pro-linux.de/
http://www.heise.de/open/


----------



## blackout24 (20. April 2012)

Das Problem, was ich bei Dual Boot sehe ist das, wenn man in Windows gebootet hat um zu Spielen eine kleine Hemmschwelle hat
nun extra nochmal neu zustarten um dann in Linux zu arbeiten. Einfacher ist es dann in Windows zu bleiben.

Würde deswegen bei mir selbst nicht ein Dual Boot einrichten. Besser ist es 2 Geräte zu haben mit klarem Einsatzgebiet. Mein Rechner in der Signatur ist zu 90% für die Unterhaltung da und hat Win 7. Mein Laptop habe ich für den Alltagsgebrauch und Uni der wird hauptsächlich benutzt, weil ich an meinem Studienort den Spielerechner nicht habe. Auch zu Hause nutze ich eher den Laptop zum Arbeiten.


----------



## Bauer87 (20. April 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Das Problem, was ich bei Dual Boot sehe ist das, wenn man in Windows gebootet hat um zu Spielen eine kleine Hemmschwelle hat nun extra nochmal neu zustarten um dann in Linux zu arbeiten. Einfacher ist es dann in Windows zu bleiben.


Bei mir ist es umgekehrt. Ich zocke viel jetzt mehr Indy-Games, weil ich zu faul bin, nach der Arbeit auf Windows umzubooten, nur damit irgendwelche Onlinezwang-DRM-Software funktioniert. (In der Tat ist eines der größten Probleme, wenn man unter Linux zocken will, dass der Kopierschutz nicht mitmacht.)


----------



## TayloR (22. April 2012)

Linux Mint ftw! Basiert auf Ubuntu. Ist im Prinzip auch nur ein verbessertes Ubuntu.


----------



## onslaught (23. April 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Das Problem, was ich bei Dual Boot sehe ist das, wenn man in Windows gebootet hat um zu Spielen eine kleine Hemmschwelle hat
> nun extra nochmal neu zustarten um dann in Linux zu arbeiten. Einfacher ist es dann in Windows zu bleiben.


 
Da geb ich dir Recht, langfristig werd ich bei Windows aber aussteigen. Für die Übergangszeit ist es für mich so am besten.
Ein Anfang hab ich mal gemacht, am WE hab ich mit dem auf der Desinfect vorhandenen Prog - Gpartet von meiner Festplatte mal eine 50 Gb Partition abgespalten, ging ratzfatz und macht mich noch mehr Ubuntugierig. Jetzt werd ich mich mal schlau lesen welche Distribution ich mir installier, gibt ja sehr gute Tips hier im Fred


----------



## blackout24 (23. April 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir Recht, langfristig werd ich bei Windows aber aussteigen. Für die Übergangszeit ist es für mich so am besten.
> Ein Anfang hab ich mal gemacht, am WE hab ich mit dem auf der Desinfect vorhandenen Prog - Gpartet von meiner Festplatte mal eine 50 Gb Partition abgespalten, ging ratzfatz und macht mich noch mehr Ubuntugierig. Jetzt werd ich mich mal schlau lesen welche Distribution ich mir installier, gibt ja sehr gute Tips hier im Fred


 
Also Anfängern kann man eigentlich nur zu Ubuntu (in 4 Tagen kommt 12.10 raus) oder Mint empfehlen, weil man dort am 
meisten abgenommen bekommt. Natürlich kann man dort auch fortgeschritterene Sachen machen, man wird aber nicht dazu gezwungen. Das meiste aus Linux holt man aber mit etwas aufwändigeren Distributionen heraus.


----------



## Ahab (23. April 2012)

Der Thread hier ist ja toll!  Ich sehe mich nunmehr nämlich ebenfalls gezwungen mich mit Linux zu beschäftigen. Hier wurden schonmal einige Ängste genommen. Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit Ubuntu waren nämlich alles andere als prickelnd...

Ich wäre dafür, dass wir den Thread hier zu einer Art "Linux Anfänger Support Thread" machen und vielleicht auch oben anpinnen. Ich hätte nämlich auch mal ein paar Fragen. 

Eine würde sich auf mein Notebook beziehen. Das steht in der Signatur, ein Thinkpad Edge 13 mit Turion II Neo K625 und einer HD 4200. Der WLAN Chip weist als Vendor Lenovo auf, die Treiber kommen aber laut Anzeige von Realtek. 

Gibts Leute die mit diesem oder einem ähnlichen Thinkpad Erfahrungen mit Ubuntu haben oder einfach so was darüber wissen?


----------



## arcDaniel (23. April 2012)

@Ahab
Hier mal ein Link: ThinkPad Edge 13 with Ubuntu 10.04 - #!/bin/burak
Dein Laptop ist sehr gut für Linux Geeignet, und wenn im Link mit Ubuntu 10.04 getestet wurde, kannst du davon ausgehen dass Ubuntu 12.04 noch weniger Problematisch sein wird 

@all
das Angesprochene Linux Mint würde ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht empfehlen, obwohl ich mit einem sehr kleinen Betrag, das Projekt seit ein paar Jahren Sponsore (ok über die Jahre ist der Betrag schon nicht gerade soooo klein). Bei Linux Mint war immer alles super aufeinander abgestimmt (ein wurde sogar eine Idee von mir umgesetzt, worauf ich doch schon Stolz bin  , bisschen angeben darf man ja), allerdings nach dem Erscheinen von Gnome3 und Unity scheint sich Mint in einer, sagen wir mal Findungsphase zu stecken, und Mint 12 wirk für mich doch sehr Improvisiert. Mint 13 werden 2 verschiedene wege eingeschlagen, welche bei sehr gute Ansätze haben. Leider finde ich den moment hierfür etwas schade, da es sich um eine LTS Version handelt (wegen der Ubuntu Basis), und bei einer LTS Version sind Experimente für mich fehl am Platz.

Somit denke ich dass Linux Mint 14 wieder seine alten Stärken zurückbekommt, und ich es auch wieder empfehlen würde. Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass vieles was früher Mint an Ubuntu ausgebessert hat, sich mittlerweile bei der Basis selbst stark verbessert hat, und die Mint ergänzungen, möchte nun nicht sagen Nutzlos, aber weit weniger attraktiv machen.

Wenn ich jemandem helfen kann, auf Linux Umzusteigen, mit Tips, Links, oder Direkthilfe zu einem Problem (was ich ne Lösung zum Problem habe), mache ich das von herzen gerne.


----------



## blackout24 (23. April 2012)

Ahab schrieb:


> Der Thread hier ist ja toll!  Ich sehe mich nunmehr nämlich ebenfalls gezwungen mich mit Linux zu beschäftigen. Hier wurden schonmal einige Ängste genommen. Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit Ubuntu waren nämlich alles andere als prickelnd...
> 
> Ich wäre dafür, dass wir den Thread hier zu einer Art "Linux Anfänger Support Thread" machen und vielleicht auch oben anpinnen. Ich hätte nämlich auch mal ein paar Fragen.
> 
> ...


 
Mach dir ne Live-CD und probiert's einfach aus, ob alles out of the box funktioinert. Von der CD starten die ganzen Programme zwar ziemlich träge aber du solltest merken, ob dein WLAN auf anhieb geht. lenovo und IBM laufen eigentlich immer sehr gut mit Linux.


----------



## onslaught (23. April 2012)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Wenn ich jemandem helfen kann, auf Linux Umzusteigen, mit Tips, Links, oder Direkthilfe zu einem Problem (was ich ne Lösung zum Problem habe), mache ich das von herzen gerne.


 
 Sehr gut zu wissen, kann gut sein daß ich noob mich mal bei dir melden "muss" wenns dann dran geht


----------



## blackout24 (23. April 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Sehr gut zu wissen, kann gut sein daß ich noob mich mal bei dir melden "muss" wenns dann dran geht


 
Man sollte aber auch in das UbuntuUsers Forum schauen. Portal
Da gibt es ein hervorragendes Wiki und wahrscheinlich hat im Forum jemand schon mal das selbe Problem gehabt.


----------



## arcDaniel (23. April 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Sehr gut zu wissen, kann gut sein daß ich noob mich mal bei dir melden "muss" wenns dann dran geht


 

Kein Problem, zu mir, möchte ich aber noch ein kleinigkeit angeben, was mir ein Hilfeleistung vereinfachen sollte:
- Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass auch Deutsche English verstehen (Ich selbst bin kein Englisch Profi, nutze aber alle mein System in dieser Sprache, da die Haup-software Sprache auch english ist, ist es um einiges Einfacher und diese etwas zu können, ist halt immer mehr die Weltsprache)
- Wenn ich einen Guten Link habe, wo ein Problem, sauber und klar erklärt wird, werde ich diesen Posten und eventuell ergänzen
- Ich biete gerne meine Hilfe an, hoffe aber, dass man auch selbst ein wenig aktiv wird

Das ist nicht böse gemeint, möchte nur nicht dass fragen kommen wie: "Wo ist das Zündschloss bei dem Wagen den ich selbst gekauft habe?"


----------



## onslaught (23. April 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Man sollte aber auch in das UbuntuUsers Forum schauen. Portal
> Da gibt es ein hervorragendes Wiki und wahrscheinlich hat im Forum jemand schon mal das selbe Problem gehabt.


 
Danke für DEN Link  da erfährt man was  so wie ich das seh werd ich mir dann das "Präzise Schuppentier" installieren.

Für die Install empfehlen sie 3 Partitionen, root, swap und home für die pers. Daten.
Root und die kleine swap ist klar, für das home Verzeichnis kann ich da auch die mit Ntfs formatierte Partition nutzen auf der auch meine Eigenen Daten vom Windows BS liegen, oder gibts da Konflikte ?
Für die root/swap hab ich mal 50GB vorgesehen, die kann aber bestimmt kleiner sein, für das System (Kubuntu), Updates und Programme würden da auch 30GB reichen ?


----------



## coroc (23. April 2012)

Kommt drauf an für wie lange;
bei meinem Kubuntu kommen pro Monat ca 200mb an Updates; kann mich aber auch täuschen da ich Kubuntu sehr unter schidlich nutze, d.h. 2Monate am Stück und dann 3 Monate garnicht
und welche Programme willst du haben


----------



## onslaught (23. April 2012)

Na zu Anfang das Libre Office, Libre Cad, Gimp und andere werd ich schon noch finden. Ich kann es auch locker bei den 50 lassen.
Was sehr interessant für mich ist, daß ich ja die 64bit Version nehmen kann. Lesen bildet


----------



## blackout24 (23. April 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Danke für DEN Link  da erfährt man was  so wie ich das seh werd ich mir dann das "Präzise Schuppentier" installieren.
> 
> Für die Install empfehlen sie 3 Partitionen, root, swap und home für die pers. Daten.
> Root und die kleine swap ist klar, für das home Verzeichnis kann ich da auch die mit Ntfs formatierte Partition nutzen auf der auch meine Eigenen Daten vom Windows BS liegen, oder gibts da Konflikte ?
> Für die root/swap hab ich mal 50GB vorgesehen, die kann aber bestimmt kleiner sein, für das System (Kubuntu), Updates und Programme würden da auch 30GB reichen ?



Ob es theoretisch möglich ist weiß ich nicht. Dafür müsstest du bei der Installation wohl auch Mountpoints setzen können, was aber im Standard Installer von Ubuntu nicht vorgesehen ist. Da muss man nur festlegen ob Neber Windows oder statt Windows installiert wird und dann immer weiter klicken.

Empfehlen würde ich es aber nicht. Besser ist alles sauber zu trennen.

Ich habe nur 2 GB RAM im Laptop und dafür 1GB Swap angelegt der zum Glück nie benutzt wird. Solange RAM frei ist ist es natürlich schneller den zum Auslagern zu nehmen. Glaube noch mehr Swap macht bei heutigen RAM Größen kein sinn.
Für /root hab ich 8GB und der Rest ist /home. Aber Arch ist auch etwas schlanker als Ubuntu und wesentlich schlanker als Kubuntu bei selben Programmumfang.


----------



## coroc (23. April 2012)

war bei mir ne riesen arbeit


----------



## onslaught (23. April 2012)

Dann werd ich Anfangs mal die Ntfs Part. nicht nutzen und keine "home" Partition erstellen und alles im root unterbringen fürs erste, soviel Dokumente werdens in der Einarbeitungsphase ja nicht werden und ein Backup ist auch nicht die Welt.. Danke für deinen Rat, das mit der sauberen Trennung leuchtet ein


----------



## blackout24 (23. April 2012)

Mach dir ruhig ne /home Partion. Als root solltest du dich tunlichst nicht als standard Benutzer anmelden. Das ist Windows Usern
vorbehalten deren PCs sich dann verselbstständigen. Manche Programme weigern sich auch das du sie benutzt, wenn du dich als root anmeldet.


----------



## arcDaniel (23. April 2012)

Wo soll ich nun anfangen bei den Partitionen 

Fangen wir mit der Swap an:
Kurz die Swap Partition ist vergleichbar mit der Auslagerungsdatei in Windows, sprich ist der Ram voll, wird hierauf ausgelagert.
Früher bei wenig Ram unter einem GB war die Regel, dass die Swap, die doppelte Grösse der Ram-Menge haben soll.
Ich behaupte mal dass heute 2-8gb Ram eher üblich sind. In diesen Bereichen braucht man in der Regel keine Auslagerungsmöglichkeit. Würde sagen ab 4gb Ram könnte man auf die Swap Partition verzichten.
Es gibt, meines Wissens, nur eine Rechtfertigung für eine Swap Partition, und das ist der Hibernate-Modus. Erklärung: hier wird der ganze Ram in die Swap kopiert und der PC ganz abgeschaltet. Beim Starten wird nun Linux nicht komplett neu gestartet, sonder der Swap wieder in den Ram geladen, und man kann exakt dort weitermachen wo man abgeschaltet hatte. Dieser Modus, ist nicht ganz gebräuchlich und bei Ubuntu 12.04 abgeschaltet (kann man aber auch wieder Aktivieren). Da hier der Ram in den Swap kopiert wird, sollt Swap=Ram gewählt werden.
Ich habe jede menge Speicherplatz über, warum ich einfach eine Swap-Partition in grösse meines Rams habe, auch wenns mich direkt nicht weiter bringt, so schadet es aber auch nicht....

Nun zu Home:
kann so direkt nicht mal sagen ob man auch ntfs als home nutzen kann, denke aus Treiber Sicht und Lizenzgründen eher nicht! Habe es aber auch noch nicht Probiert.
Sehen wir aber mal was Home ist: Hier werden die Userdaten und Konfigurationen abgelegt, sonst nichts. Ist Home eine Separate Partition, kann ich root formatieren und Linux neu installieren ohne meine Daten zu verlieren, ist das aber nun gut? Jein, würde ich mal so behaupten.
Die Konfiguration werden von den Aktuellen Programmen genutzt, wenn nun Ubuntu 12.10 im Oktober kommt, und es wurden grundlegende Änderungen durchgeführt, welche auch die Konfigurationsdaten betreffen, kann man hier einen bösen Datensalat produzieren. Warum ich es bei einer Linux Neuinstallation auch nicht so Flasch finde wenn die Konfigurationsdaten in Home mit gelöscht werden.
Hat man nun Home auf der root-Partition, kann man auch ein Backup der Daten machen, so kann man sich ebenfalls eine Separate Home Partition ersparen.
Daten, wie Dokumente, Fotos, Videos.... kann man auch auf die NTFS Partition kopieren, verhällt sich gleich als eine zweite Festplatte in Windows, also Kinderspiel
Hier meine Arbeits/Verhaltensweise:
Home und Root nur eine Partition
in Home NUR die Konfigurationsdaten und Temporärer Platz für meine Daten, heisst, wenn ich ein Dokument erstelle, speichere ich es erstmals auf Home, wenn das Dokument fertig ist, wird es in den Dokumenten Ordner meiner NTFS Partition verschoben, so habe ich auch unter Windows noch zugriff auf die Daten und wenn ich mein Linux wegen Versions-Wechsel neu installiere, bleiben meine Daten ebenfalls erhalten, falls ich die Konfigurationsdaten behalten möchte (durch das lesen der Neuerungen in der Folgeversion, kann ich schon ziemlich gut abschätzen ob meine Konfigurationsdaten, behalten werden können oder ich das löschen bevorzuge), kann ich noch immer ein Backup auf die NTFS Partition machen.

Ach ja mein Root+Home mit Ubuntu 12.04 nutzt im moment 5,3gb Speicherplatz und die Partition ist 33,3gb gross, sprich ich brauch mir noch lange keine Sorgen zu machen  Unter Windows sind es an sich auch nur die Spiele welche den Speicherplatz nur so verschlingen.

Zu den 200mb Updates welche coroc erwähnte, würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen, Linux aktualisiert nähmlich immer ganze Pakete, grob vereinfachtes beispiel, die Hintergründe werden in einem Paket installiert welches sagen wir mal 2mb hat und 10 Bilder sind. Nun wird ein Bild hinzugefügt und das Paket hat nun 2,2mb für die 11Bilder, so bekommst du kein Update von 0,2mb sonder ein Update von 2,2mb dein Speicherbedarf steigt aber nur um 0,2mb. 
Es kann natürlich auch vorkommen dass ein Paket aus 20mb bestanden hat, durch optimierungen am Code, das Paket aber auf 15mb schrumpft, somit lädst du wohl ein Update-paket von 15mb runter, am Schluss gewinnst du aber 5mb Speicherplatz.
Ich hoffe ich habe das nun einfach genug dargelegt 

edit: ein paar böse Schreibfehler abgeändert, tut mir leid Deutsch ist nicht meine Muttersprache


----------



## onslaught (24. April 2012)

Hi,
ich hab mich jetzt doch anders entschieden, mache doch kein Dual-boot System, habe noch einen älteren AMD-Rechner rumstehen.
Den werde ich als reinen Linux-Rechner installieren. Dann von Grundauf richtig mit allen Partitionen. Kann halt nur das 32bit Kubuntu nehmen, aber das dürfte sich kaum Bemerkbar machen. Ich muß nur noch den RAM (aktuell 512 mb)aufrüsten um mir größere Auslagerungsoperationen zu ersparen.


----------



## blackout24 (24. April 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hab mich jetzt doch anders entschieden, mache doch kein Dual-boot System, habe noch einen älteren AMD-Rechner rumstehen.
> Den werde ich als reinen Linux-Rechner installieren. Dann von Grundauf richtig mit allen Partitionen. Kann halt nur das 32bit Kubuntu nehmen, aber das dürfte sich kaum Bemerkbar machen. Ich muß nur noch den RAM (aktuell 512 mb)aufrüsten um mir größere Auslagerungsoperationen zu ersparen.



Wie alt ist älter? Kbuntu ist wegen der Oberfläche eine der Hardware hungrigsten alternativen. Gute 3D Beschleunigung sollte der schon haben, sollst hält sich die Freude in Grenzen.


----------



## onslaught (24. April 2012)

Es ist ein AMD Thoroughbred 2200,1,5 GHz getaktet, Grafik ist eine GeForce 2 GTS 64MB, RAM will ich auf 1GB aufmöbeln.
Wenn das nicht reichen sollte werd ich halt Ubuntu nehmen müssen.


----------



## arcDaniel (24. April 2012)

Hast du dir denn schon Xubuntu sngesehen? Mit so einem schachen System, wäre dies vielleicht ein besserer Anfang.

Es ist eine gute idee alte hardware ze recyceln und damit zu lernen.


----------



## Bauer87 (24. April 2012)

Auch wenn Linux genügsamer eingerichtet werden kann als Windows, wirst du auf so einem System kaum Spaß haben. Vor allem bei der Grafikkarte bezweifele ich, ob sie nen modernen composing Desktop packt. Bei so nem System würde ich zu LXDE als Oberfläche tendieren, aber dann ist man bei der Usability wieder auf Windows-(XP-)Niveau.


----------



## coroc (24. April 2012)

Also Lubuntu läuft bei mir auf nem Athlon XP 1600 und einem halben GB Ram ohne Probleme,
mit der Graka sieht es bei mir ähnlich aus
Ergebnisse für Lubuntu gibts hier

http://ubuntuusers.de/search/?query=lubuntu&area=all


----------



## pyro539 (24. April 2012)

> Ich habe nur 2 GB RAM im Laptop und dafür 1GB Swap angelegt der zum  Glück nie benutzt wird. Solange RAM frei ist ist es natürlich schneller  den zum Auslagern zu nehmen. Glaube noch mehr Swap macht bei heutigen  RAM Größen kein sinn.



Bei Linux wird die Swap-Partition beim Suspend-to-Disk benutzt, der wird bei dir nicht funktionieren. Bei Notebooks (bzw. bei Rechnern wo man mal Suspend-to-Disk einsetzen will) sollte man deshalb die Swap-Partition mindestens so groß machen wie RAM zur Verfügung steht. Bei meinem NB hab ich das gemacht, bei meiner Workstation mit 8 GB RAM nicht, weil ich da nie S2D benutze.


----------



## blackout24 (24. April 2012)

Würde in dem Falle auch zu Lubuntu Xubuntu raten. Normales Ubuntu wird selbst im Fallback oder Unity 2D Modus sicher etwas Probleme bekommen.


----------



## Eftilon (24. April 2012)

Wenn du ein weniger überladenes system willst dann empfehle ich XUBUNTU , hat weniger schickschnack, das X steht für xfce oberfläche und ist eher für schwache rechner gedacht.
Danach kann man alles installieren wenn man es braucht. Ich habe es auf der VM und läuft gut. Ausserdem benutze ich den Enlightement Window Manager da er so schön cool ist.

das problem mit Linux ist natürlich das da keine Mainstream Games laufen und wenn du system technisch etwas verändern willst, du dich mit dem BS etwas mehr beschäftigen musst.

sonst eine sehr gute alternative.

Welches Linux ist du magst ist wirklich geschmacksache, ich mag ich sehr gerne das Mandriva, ist mir sehr sympatisch da in der konsole zb vieles farblich markiert ist, zb sytanx etc.


eftilon


----------



## Ahab (25. April 2012)

Alarm, Alarm... 

Ich habe mir nun Ubuntu installiert, löpt auch super, nur hab ich mir mein Windows 7 (Professional 32 Bit) dabei zerschossen, zumindest den MBR denke ich.

Windows wurde zwar ganz artig im Grub vermerkt, aber beim Starten kommt kurz bevor sich das Windows Logo zusammensetzt ein Bluescreen mit sofortigem Neustart. Reparieren des Systemstarts in den Starthilfeoptionen geht nicht (ging noch NIE eigentlich...). 

Was kann ich machen? Tatsächlich per Installationsdatenträger und Konsole den MBR wiederherstellen?  Oder liegt das nur an einer Einstellung in Grub? Letzteres wäre natürlich prima...  Wenn dem tatsächlich so ist, bitte gleich einen kleinen Workaround posten, das wäre super. 


Edit: Ach VERDAMMT! Ich hab tatsächlich mal /fixmbr eingegeben jetzt startet Grub nicht mehr, aber Windows auch immernoch nicht.


----------



## arcDaniel (25. April 2012)

Ganz normal, Grub schreibt sich in den mbr, wenn du nun ein Windows /fixmbr machst, wird wieder Grub von Windows überschreiben und gurb startet nicht mehr.

Dann erst mal, hast du Speicherplatz im Voraus abgespalten oder erst mit der Installation von Ubuntu?

Ersteres, glaube eher kaum, dass dann die Installation von Ubuntu etwas beschädigt hat, denn dann wird im normalfall die Windowspartition gar nicht angefasst. Sobald die das Windows Logo siehst, hat Linux gar keinen Einfluss mehr auf den Windows Start und Grub hat dann auch seine AUfgabe richtig erledigt.

Zweiteres: Wenn die Festplatte, zu stark fragmentiert war (irgendwo ist sogar ein Warnhinweis hierfür), kann beim Abspalten vom Speicherplatz die Windows Partition beschädigt worden sein, dann würde ich mal versuchen in den Abgesicherten Modus Starten (sofort nach dem Bios immer auf F8 hämmern, dann müsstest du den Auswahlbildschirm bekommen), und iher mit Scandisk die Festplatte kontrollieren.

Was ich dir 100% Garantieren kann ist dass ein installiertes Linux keinen BlueScreen unter Windows verursachen kann. Wurde die Windows Partition beim Partitionieren beschädigt, so war sie schon vorher stark vermüllt. Selbst wenn du mit Windows die Partitionsgrössen änderst, besteht immer ein Risiko etwas zu schädigen....

Um danach Grub wieder herzustellen, hier ein guter Link zum Thema [HowTo]Restore / Reinstall Grub on Ubuntu 12.04 from live CD / USB | HowOpenSource


----------



## ile (25. April 2012)

Wie ist n das mit TRIM-Support? Wenn ich mir n Ubuntu auf SSD klatsche, muss das gegeben sein.


----------



## Jimini (25. April 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Wie ist n das mit TRIM-Support? Wenn ich mir n Ubuntu auf SSD klatsche, muss das gegeben sein.


 Seit Ende 2008 unterstützt der Linux-Kernel TRIM. Nähere Infos findest du unter TRIM

MfG Jimini


----------



## Ahab (25. April 2012)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Um danach Grub wieder herzustellen, hier ein guter Link zum Thema [HowTo]Restore / Reinstall Grub on Ubuntu 12.04 from live CD / USB | HowOpenSource


 
Ach du...  

Ubuntu startet jetzt wieder, ist schon mal etwas. Was Windows angeht...

Ich hatte eine extra Partition angelegt für Ubuntu, die hatte ich während der Installation von Ubuntu ein bisschen vergewaltigt.  Also unterteilt, wieder gelöscht, wieder unterteilt, etc etc. Denn ich hatte noch keinen Plan, dass man eine extra Swap Partition anlegen muss und die Installation als root kennzeichnen muss. Mit "/". Naja Ubuntu ist ja jetzt da. Nur will Windows jetzt nicht mehr.  Die Windows Partition habe ich aber nicht angerührt, das will ich Ubuntu auch nimmer ankreiden.

Die Partition für Ubuntu hatte ich mit der Datenträgerverwaltung angelegt, also... naja dynamisch?! Ist das ein Problem? Formatiert hatte ich in FAT32, weil ich gelesen hatte, NTFS würde sich nicht für Linux eignen. Oder so. Bitte sei nett.


----------



## blackout24 (25. April 2012)

Linux nutzt ext4 bzw. ext2 für /boot das wirste unter Windows nicht erstellen können. Warum machst du eigentlich absichtlich alles so kompliziert? Hättest du einfach die CD eingelegt ausgewählt, dass du Ubuntu neber Windows haben willst und dann nur auf Weiter hättest du einfach 2 Betriebsysteme mit perfekter Partitionierung jeweils.


----------



## Jimini (25. April 2012)

Ahab schrieb:


> Die Partition für Ubuntu hatte ich mit der Datenträgerverwaltung angelegt, also... naja dynamisch?! Ist das ein Problem? Formatiert hatte ich in FAT32, weil ich gelesen hatte, NTFS würde sich nicht für Linux eignen. Oder so. Bitte sei nett.


 Das bedeutet du lässt Ubuntu auf einer FAT32-Partition laufen? Wenn ja, warum um Gottes Willen tust du sowas? *g* ext3 und ext4 sind äußerst erprobte Dateisysteme, die man absolut guten Gewissens nutzen kann. Ich verstehe aber nicht, wieso deine Installation so kompliziert ist. Normalerweise geht das, wenn man dem Setup folgt, sehr einfach vonstatten - ich hatte schon Systeme, auf denen acht Betriebssysteme parallel installiert waren.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Ahab (25. April 2012)

@ JImini

Ja klar, ich hatte die Partition dann anders formatiert, ist Quatsch. Ubuntu läuft hier nicht unter FAT32. Ist tatsächlich ext4. 

@blackout

Genau das wollte ich machen. Hat aber nicht funktioniert, warum auch immer. Bei dem Schieberegler wurde auch die ganze Festplatte angezeigt (vom Volumen her, 90GB), Windows wurde dabei nicht berücksichtigt, wies schien.  Darum hab ich mich entschieden eine eigene Partition zu erstellen und die Installation "manuell" vorzunehmen. 

Ich habe Ubuntu ja selbst schonmal installiert, vor 2 Jahren. Da ging auch alles total easy, ich war richtig überrascht und beide Installationen haben sich toll vertragen!  Nur jetzt nicht...


----------



## blackout24 (25. April 2012)

Das erste Fenster was du bekommst bei dem Ubuntu Installer ist erstmal, dass er merkt das es schon ein Betriebsystem gibt und was du nun machen möchtest? Paralell installieren, Ersetzen, sonstiges. Kam diese Meldung überhaupt? Der Installer merkt eigentlich sogar welches OS schon installiert ist.


----------



## onslaught (25. April 2012)

So, Test 1 abgeschlossen.
Ich habe mir mit LiLi von einer Kubuntu-iso ein Livesystem auf USB-Stick erstellt. Geht sehr einfach und schnell 
Bootet einwandfrei und läuft gut. Aber die ersten Erfahrungen haben mir gezeigt daß *K*ubuntu nicht mein System ist.
Es ist mir einfach zu überladen, und die Grundeinstellungen wie Desktop usw. kommen mir umständlicher vor als in meinem XP.

Der Vorteil eines USB-Live Systemes soll ja sein daß Updates,Einstellungen und Programme(hinzugefügte) im Casper-Ordner, den LiLi
beim erstellen des Sys anlegt, gespeichert werden. Das hat nicht geklappt, der Firefox-Installer wollte nicht und die Einrichtung des Mail-Kontos ging auch nicht. Der Assistent erstellte zwar ein Imap Konto mit meinen Daten, aber das funkte ins Nirvana. Die manuelle Einrichtung scheitete an der Authentifizierung. 
Meiner Audigy4 konnte ich keinen Ton entlocken, sie wurde erkannt als SB4 Audigy 2 LS
Die 12.04 ist ja aber auch noch nicht ganz fertig.
Nun werde ich mich weiter vor arbeiten, als nächstes Ubuntu, anschließend Xubuntu und Lubuntu  
Bis ich da durch bin werd ich meinen alten Rechner flott haben, dann weiß ich was ich fest installier.


----------



## blackout24 (25. April 2012)

Ich finde für die Usabillity Gnome Shell immer noch am besten, was man bei Ubuntu auch nachinstallieren könnte um deren Shell (Unity) damit zu ersetzen. Braucht aber genau wie Unity einigermaßen 3D Bechleunigung und am besten 2 GB RAM um nicht swappen zu müssen.

Sonst ist Lubuntu und XUbuntu wie Windows Classic von der Bedienung, wobei Xubuntu etwas mehr mit Kontextmenüs arbeitet um dir trotzdem alles schnell selbst  anpassen zu können was Leisten etc angeht.


----------



## arcDaniel (25. April 2012)

@Ahab
Dann weist die ja schon in etwa wo das Problem entstanden ist, jedenfalls wenn du das Windowslogo noch sehen kannst, ist deine Partition vielleicht nicht ganz zerschossen und kanns sie mit Scandisk oder ähnlichem retten. Notfalls heisst es Windows neu installieren und dann Grub wieder neu aufspielen...

@onslaugth
wenn du mit LiLi keinen sonderlichen erfolg hattest, hier noch ein link für dich Boot and run Linux from a USB flash memory stick | USB Pen Drive Linux

Ob nun Xfce, Gnome Shell, Unity, Unity2D, Cinnamon, Mate, KDE....., welchen desktop der beste ist, ist immer Ansichstsache und hängt stark von den eigenen Bedürfnissen und Geschmäckern ab. 

Für mich finde ich Unity in der Aktuellen Version 5.10 noch am besten. wenns weniger Hardware-hungerig sein soll, dann Xfce, vielleicht noch Mate.

KDE4 mag ich zwar auch, ist mir aber doch schon etwas zu überladen.


----------



## coroc (25. April 2012)

Alternativ könnte man auch LXDE als Desktop nehmen


----------



## Ahab (25. April 2012)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> @Ahab
> Dann weist die ja schon in etwa wo das Problem entstanden ist, jedenfalls wenn du das Windowslogo noch sehen kannst, ist deine Partition vielleicht nicht ganz zerschossen und kanns sie mit Scandisk oder ähnlichem retten. Notfalls heisst es Windows neu installieren und dann Grub wieder neu aufspielen...



Ja sie ist in der Tat noch vorhanden. Folgendes habe ich schon probiert.

- CHKDSK /r C: (konnte keine Probleme feststellen)
- bootrec /fixmbr, dann /fixboot, woraufhin die Meldung kam, dass der Datenträger nicht gefunden wurde, das gleich mit ScanOS und DISKPART. Alle drei finden kein Windows, die Reparaturoptionen finden es ebenfalls nicht. 

Unter Ubuntu habe ich mal bei GParted geguckt, da ist das Dateisystem mit Windows aktiv!  Das Flag ist auf "boot" gesetzt. Was kann ich noch tun?  Wobei es ja so langsam echt eng wird...

Tut mir leid dass ich hier jetzt ein wenig abschweife aber ich würde nur ungern eine Neuinstallation machen,  theoretisch brauche ich das System morgen wieder zum Arbeiten und Ubuntu ist dafür noch nicht eingerichtet. Ach ja, das muss ich im übrigen ja auch erst wieder hinbiegen weil ich mir mit /fixmbr wieder Grub zerwichst habe. -.- Aber das bei vollem Verstand, ich weiß ja jetzt wie es geht.


----------



## blackout24 (25. April 2012)

Ich hatte einmal eine der Live CDs benutzt um alles wieder gerade zu biegen.
Super Grub Disk

Auch mal aufmerksam die Documentation durchstöbern.
http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Howto_Boot_Windows_without_problems


----------



## arcDaniel (25. April 2012)

@Ahab
Hast du schon den Abgesichten Modus versucht?
oder eine Systemwiederherstllung mit der Windows CD?

kann sein dass die Partition heile ist, aber irgendeine Datei futsch ist, dann hilft nur eine Systemwiederherstellung, im schlimmsten falle gar eine Neuinstallation.

Nicht sonderlich empfehlenswert, könnte aber funktionieren, wenn du einfach über deine Alte Windows Installation eine neue drüber bügelst, bei XP ging das jedenfalls, bei Vista/7 keine Ahnung.


----------



## Ahab (25. April 2012)

Systemwiederherstellung... Das schließt das Aufspielen eines Backups ein nicht wahr? Hmm.... 


  


Ich habe mal geguckt, der Stop Code ist (reproduzierbar) 0x0...07B. Noch Ideen? Oder naht hier das Unvermeidliche? 

@Blackout

Danke für den Tipp, aber das hilft mir nicht ganz weiter. Ein Lösungsansatz für Windows Installationen auf einer anderen Partition ist in der Doc noch nicht vorhanden, die gezeigten Lösungsvorschläge bieten laut Überschrift keine persistente Bootlösung.


----------



## arcDaniel (25. April 2012)

Nein, Windows 7 jedenfalls erstellt regelmässig wiederherstungspunkte, nach einem Update z.b. diese kannst du normalerweise wiederherstellen, entweder im Abgesicherter Modus, oder glaube die Installations-DVD bietet im Reparierer Bereich auch diese möglichkeit.

Damit Windows keine Wiederherstellungspunkte machte, muss man dies extra ausschalten, somit hast du vielleicht Glück. Klappt all dies nicht, sehe ich jedenfall leider nur die möglichkeit einer neuinstallation


----------



## Ahab (25. April 2012)

Geht leider auch nicht. So. Ich merke langsam es hat keinen Sinn. Ich zieh mir jetzt meine wichtigsten Daten auf die externe.

Gesetzt den Fall ich starte jetzt in der Tat eine Neuinstallation - folgendes Szenario.

Grub2 samt Ubuntu ist vorhanden und erfreut sich bester Gesundheit. Jetzt kommt Windows dazu. 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Installation von Windows Grub wieder durch den Wolf dreht. Hilft es dann, den Workaround zu durchlaufen, den du auf Seite 6 gepostet hast? Oder müssen da wieder andere Register gezogen werden? Was mach ich jetzt am besten? 

Oder sollte ich Ubuntu nochmal platt machen bei der Installation und lieber von vorne anfangen?


----------



## arcDaniel (25. April 2012)

Im Prinzip kannst du Windows neu installieren, Ubuntu nicht anfassen und später einfach eben wie du schon selbst meintest, grub2 erneuern.

Das eine System kann das andere an sich gar nicht beeinflussen (ok du kannst unter Linux deine Windows Partition mounten und wichtige Daten löchen.... aber denke das ist gewusst)


----------



## Ahab (25. April 2012)

Hach schön. Jetzt ist mir bei der letzten Reparatur aus versehen Grub auf mein Installationsmedium installiert worden (externe Festplatte). Ergo lässt sich das Windows-Setup nicht von der Externen starten. So langsam reichts...

Weißt du wie man den Krempel von der Platte bekommt?


----------



## blackout24 (25. April 2012)

Hast du kein >= 4GB USB-Stick um dir schnell nen Windows Stick zu machen und davon zu installieren?
Das Windows 7 Image gibts bei Chip und das Tool für's Stick machen von MS. Einfach USB Tool Windows mal googeln.


----------



## Ahab (25. April 2012)

Nahahaaaain, eben nicht.  Das ist ja das Problem. Es ist zum Verzweifeln! Heute geht aber auch alles schief. 

Epilog:

Es ist vollbracht. Windows 7 und Ubuntu in trauter Zweisamkeit. Gott war das ein Ritt.  Vielen Dank für den tollen Support!


----------



## arcDaniel (29. April 2012)

Will mal nachhacker, hier ist ja Totenstille eingekehrt, wie siehst denn jetzt aus, wer ist nun erfolgreich auf Linux umgestiegen, wer will noch... sind noch weitere Probleme aufgetreten...


----------



## RG Now66 (29. April 2012)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Will mal nachhacker, hier ist ja Totenstille eingekehrt, wie siehst denn jetzt aus, wer ist nun erfolgreich auf Linux umgestiegen, wer will noch... sind noch weitere Probleme aufgetreten...


 
Dann melde ich mich mal zuworte,

Ich bin erfolgreich von Ubuntu 10.10 auf Xubuntu 12.04 umgestiegen.
(bei anfallenden Problemen werde ich schon wissen wo man hier Hilfe findet)


----------



## onslaught (29. April 2012)

Hab grad Ubuntu 12.04 als Live-Sys getestet, das entspricht schon meinen Vorstellungen, werde wegen der alten Hardware, die ich zu Anfang für eine Festinstallation einsetze, noch Xu- und Lubuntu testen.

Doch das RL hält mich grad mit eisernem Griff


----------



## arcDaniel (1. Mai 2012)

Freut mich zu lesen 

Ich kann jedenfall Ubuntu 12.04 sehr empfehlen, glaube habe noch keine Linux Version so genossen wie diese.

Ich habe mir jetzt auch die Mühe gemacht mir eine angepaste Ubuntu-Version zu erstellen, grob:

-(fast) alles was ich nicht Brauche entfernt
-Sachen wie Java, Flash.... vorinstalliert
-nvidia Treiber vorinstalliert
-Viele Programme durch alternativen ersetzt (Firefox durch Chrome, Rhythmobox durch Banshee, Totem durch VLC.....)
-Verischiedene nützliche Programme vorinstalliert -->Pinta, Ubuntu Tweak
-alle Pakete auf heute den 01.05.2012 aktuallisiert

Falls jemand interessiert ist, lade die Iso nach Dropbox. Wer den gleichen Geschmack an Anwendungen wie ich hat, kann sich so eine Menge Arbeit ersparen.


----------



## ile (1. Mai 2012)

Weiß jemand wie das mit Drucken und Canon MP640 ist? Das ist ein Netzwerkdrucker.


----------



## blackout24 (2. Mai 2012)

Canon-Drucker

Never underestimate the Wiki.


----------



## ile (2. Mai 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:
			
		

> Canon-Drucker
> 
> Never underestimate the Wiki.



Danke, werde es ausprobieren.


----------



## Onkeldieter (13. Mai 2012)

Heyho,

voarab ich habe keinen blaßen Schimmer von Linux 

Möchte es aber gern die Tage aufn HTPC installieren.
Welche Version sollte ich mir da runterladen? Ubuntu 11.04 (als 64bit)

Die neuere is ja noch beta oder nicht?


----------



## blackout24 (13. Mai 2012)

12.04 Ist die aktuelle und wurde wie man aus der Versionsnummer lesen kann im April 04 2012 Released.


----------



## coroc (13. Mai 2012)

Japp, Ubuntu 12.04 läuft wie ne 1 und ist kein Beta, bei Fragen sind wir ja auch da


----------



## Ahab (14. Mai 2012)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage. 

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass bei mir Cool'n'Quiet nicht richtig aktiv ist. Das Notebook wird ungewöhnlich heiß und der Lüfter ist ununterbrochen auf Hochtouren. Mittels cat "/proc/cpuinfo | grep -i Mhz" habe ich mal die aktuelle Taktfrequenz ausgelesen, die liegt tatsächlich bei 800MHz, wird also gesenkt. 

Da die Wärmeentwicklung jedoch trotzdessen ungewöhnlich hoch ist und definitiv stärker als unter Windows 7, erhärtet sich der Verdacht, dass die Spannung _nicht_ gesenkt wird. 

Habt ihr hierzu ein paar Tipps? Zunächst erstmal die Spannung auszulesen zm Beispiel. Wenn sich der Verdacht bestätigt vielleicht auch ein Workaround für die Spannung. Im Netz habe ich nichts sinnvolles gefunden, lediglich einen Artikel der beschreibt, wie sich die Spannung manuell senken lässt. Das ist aber nicht das Ziel...


----------



## blackout24 (14. Mai 2012)

Mit Ubuntu kenn ich mich zwar nich ganz so aus, was das alles von selbst macht aber gebe mal "lsmod" ein um die geladenen
Kernelmodule zu sehen. Für die neueren AMD Prozessoren wird eigentlich das Modul "powernow-k8" geladen. Sollte also irgendwo stehen. Dann kann man mit cpufreq-info schauen, welcher Steuerungsmechanismus für die CPU Taktung geladen ist. Welchen Grafiktreiber für welche Karte setzt du ein? Vielleicht taktet die auch nicht richtig und heißt so das Notebook auf.

powernow-k8 falls nicht automatisch geladen kannst du im Betrieb mit "sudo modprobe powernow-k8" nachladen und mal ne Weile arbeiten und schauen ob sich das problem gelöst hat. In dem Fall solltest du dann einstellen, dass das Modul beim Start
mitgeladen wird.

Kannst dir auch mal powertop installieren für den Energieverbrauch:
http://www.golem.de/news/energieverbrauch-powertop-2-0-liefert-praezisere-daten-1205-91732.html


----------



## Ahab (14. Mai 2012)

Sooooo. Also. 

Powernow ist vorhanden und aktiv, wie die Spannung aussieht weiß ich aber immernoch nicht.  Ich habe mal einen Screenshot von powertop gemacht, ist im Anhang. Es scheint, dass die onboard Grafik (HD 4200) tatsächlich nicht heruntertaktet. Ich kann sie nicht direkt in der Komponentenliste ausmachen, aber alle ATI-Geräte sind auf 100% Auslastung. Daher schlussfolgere ich, dass auch die Grafikkarte dabei ist. 

Dennoch wüsste ich gern, wie ich die CPU-Spannung in Echtzeit auslesen kann. Gibt es nicht ein CPU-Z Äquivalent für Linux?  GPU-Z wäre auch famos!


----------



## coroc (14. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mal gelesen, dass es Linux nicht so damit hat, mit Takttungen usw


----------



## blackout24 (14. Mai 2012)

Ahab schrieb:


> Sooooo. Also.
> 
> Powernow ist vorhanden und aktiv, wie die Spannung aussieht weiß ich aber immernoch nicht.  Ich habe mal einen Screenshot von powertop gemacht, ist im Anhang. Es scheint, dass die onboard Grafik (HD 4200) tatsächlich nicht heruntertaktet. Ich kann sie nicht direkt in der Komponentenliste ausmachen, aber alle ATI-Geräte sind auf 100% Auslastung. Daher schlussfolgere ich, dass auch die Grafikkarte dabei ist.
> 
> Dennoch wüsste ich gern, wie ich die CPU-Spannung in Echtzeit auslesen kann. Gibt es nicht ein CPU-Z Äquivalent für Linux?  GPU-Z wäre auch famos!


 
Lm sensors

Mit AMD Grafik kenne ich mich leider auch nicht aus. Da gibt es aber anscheind eine Reihe von OpenSource und auch ein prop. Treiber. Weiß du welchen du verwendest? Dann würde ich den einfach mal ändern.


----------



## Onkeldieter (15. Mai 2012)

Ich hätte da auch ne Frage.
Gibt es unter Linux eig. auch Software mit der ich blurays abspielen kann?
Habe mal Google angeworfen,aber nur lesen können das Linux es nicht so damit hat


----------



## Bauer87 (15. Mai 2012)

Abspielen ist nicht das Problem, man muss nur vorher den sog. „Kopierschutz“ knacken. Ist genau so wie bei DVDs, nur dass der BD-Codec etwas härter ist: Für die Entschlüsselungssoftware ist ne zusätzliche Lizenz samt Zahlung nötig. (Wird man auch bei Windows 8 sehen, Microsoft spart da nämlich die DVD-Lizenz.) Gekaufte Videos unter Linux gucken ist halt ne Ordnungswidrigkeit, da muss man sich mit abfinden.


----------



## Onkeldieter (15. Mai 2012)

Versteh ich nicht ganz.
Unter Windows kann ich doch ganz normal DVDs abspielen.
Bei ner bluray brauch ich Software zum Beispiel Power DVD.
Und bei Linux gibt es keine kaufsoftware?
Irgendwas knacken will ich nicht


----------



## blackout24 (15. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht läuft die Windows Blu Ray Player Software mit Wine habe da selbst keine Erfahrung.
Normal rippen die Leute das anscheind einfach mit MakeMKV und spielen dann die Datei gemütlich
in VLC ab.


----------



## Bauer87 (15. Mai 2012)

Onkeldieter schrieb:


> Unter Windows kann ich doch ganz normal DVDs abspielen.


Bei Windows 8 braucht man für DVDs ne zusätzliche Software.

Ansonsten geht es prinzipiell unter Linux nur mit Knacken: Linux unterstützt keine durchgehend verschlüsselte Verbindung vom BD-Laufwerk über CPU, Grafikkarte bis zum Monitor. Und eben das ist ja der „Clou“ an HDTV – oder zumindest der Grund, warum so viel Energie in die Verbreitung von Geräten mit HDMI gelegt wurde (obwohl DVI technisch gesehen besser ist). Der Traum der Designer war es, dass man Sicherungskopien künftig nur noch in Form eines Camrips vom eigenen Fernseher machen kann.


----------



## Onkeldieter (15. Mai 2012)

Na das ist ja schon ne ziemlich blöde Entwicklung.
War halt für meinen neuen htpc gedacht,da ich auf meinem normalen Desktop win 7 hab,und sonst nur noch ne Lizenz für Vista habe.
Aber dann nehm ich lieber das olle Vista für den htpc.
Dafür reicht es ja,bevor ich mich da mit Linux rumärgern muss.


----------



## Ahab (1. Februar 2013)

Ich würde den Thread hier gern mal wieder ausgraben. Der hat mir vor knapp einem Jahr extrem aus der Patsche geholfen und mit den Grundstein für mich gelegt, erfolgreich unter Linux zu arbeiten. Dafür nochmal ein dickes Dankeschön.  

Jetzt möchte ich mein running System leider mal wieder touchen.  Ich will mir Windows 8 aufs Notebook ziehen. Nur wüsste ich gern was ich da beachten muss. 

Als die Developer Preview von Windows 8 rauskam, hatte ich mir jene auf eine extra Partition installiert, neben Windows 7. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass selbst nach dem Formatieren meiner Notebook SSD immernoch Reste des Bootloaders von Windows 8 vorhanden waren, die die Nutzung von Windows 7 vereitelten. Keine Ahnung wie ich das damals gelöst hatte...

Das möchte ich hier natürlich nicht noch einmal durchleiden müssen. Gibt es hier jemanden, der sich Windows 8 neben Linux installiert hat? Die Folgen sind mir mittlerweile bekannt: Grub wird durch den Wolf gedreht und muss manuell wieder hergestellt werden. No Problemo. Das hab ich mehrfach durch. Mit Windows 7. 

Aber wie sieht es mit Windows 8 aus?


----------

